# *NOTICE* A List of Cancelled Projects in Dubai 2015- 2016



## DR.SHREJMAN

New list of cancelled Dubai real estate projects... and refunds


> The Dubai Courts has listed 166 real estate projects in its newly-issued project cancellation list, Emirates 24|7 can reveal.
> 
> The Cancelled Real Estate Projects Committee is currently hearing 17 projects all of which were launched by Reliance Estate Development.





> this list is published 25th January 2015



*The List By Developer :*

*Cancelled projects that have been liquidated and distributed among investors*

# Khyool Investment LLC
Abjar Tower
Faras 2

*Cancelled projects currently under hearing by the committee*

# Reliance Estate Development
Reliance 1 to 16

*Cancelled projects, which have been heard and registered by the committee, and are in process of distributing amounts among investors*

# High Rise Properties LLC
Dorna Tower
Orchid Residences
The Heights-Golden
Waves Business Tower
The Heights-Silver
Rotating Residence
High Rise Boulevard 1
High Rise Boulevard 2

# Hampstead & Mayfair Development Limited 
Hampstead Residences

# Zenith Real Estate Development (LLC) 
Zenith Tower A3

# Orbit Holdings Limited
Orbrit Holding

# IR Investments Holding Company Limited 
Tonino Lamborghini-Elettra Residence

# M E Development L.L.C
Windsor Residence

# Cliff Dwellings Enterprises Ltd
Global Golf Residence

# Galadari Investment Office Limited
G-Office Tower

# Bux Holdings Limited
Beti Ul Funoon

# Parshwa Holdings Limited
Sapphire

# Escan Real Estate
Escan Tower
Eden 1
Eden 2

# Al Zahra Properties
Sunset Gardens A
Sunset Gardens B
Sunrise 2

# Alternative Capital Invest Gmbh (Branch) 
Wings of Arabia

# Makaseb Properties
Rufi Tower (Quattro)
Rufi Lake View
Archery Tower
Quattro West

# Merwess Abdulaziz
Azizi Feirouz I
Azizi Feirouz Ii
Azizi Feirouz Iii
Azizi Fountanne Tower

# Remah Holding Limited
Tower 88

# Dujan Properties Ltd
Eden Blue

*Cancelled projects which have been transferred to the committee and will be heard soon*

# Sanali Holdings Fze
Sanali Business Tower
Sanali Business Heights
Sanali Capital Avenue

# Azizi Investments (L.L.C)
Al Masa Ii

# Integral Properties Development
Integral 05

# Qureshi Faisal Abdul Aziz
Dunes Dahlia

# Dunes Group Developments Limited
Dunes Lilac

# Royal Holdings Ltd
Global Elahi Residence

# Al Tafany Properties Limited
Al Tafany Tower

# Crown Two Holding Limited
Crown Royal

# Noorzak Investments Limited
Jehaan 2
Jehaan 3
Jehaan 4
Jehaan 6
Jehaan 11
Jehaan 9

# Diamond Arch Limited
Diamond Arch 1
Diamond Arch 2

# Jab Developments Inc
Pebble Stone

# Oasis JV Limited
Oasis Heights

# Sheth Estate (International ) Limited
Iris Mist

# Al Mas Worlds Investment Limited
Soraya Tower II

# Kleindienst Properties
The K Suites

# Salya Homes Limited
Mario Valentino Boulevard

# Star Surveying & Evaluating Services
Sahara One

# Burj Alalam Holdings Limited
Burj Alalam

# Rufi Down Town Residency Limited
Rufi Royal Residency

# 32 Group Properties Limited
Paris Residence

# Umesh Kumar Vinodrai Chug
Insignia Residence

# Desert Dream Investments & Development Properties

Dream Harbour Dream Square

# Baiti Properties Development LLC
Al Qurashi

# Flamingo Investments Limited
Sanali Flamingo

# Erc Property Developers Limited
The Heights

# Westar Properties Ltd
Westar Galaxy

# Dheeraj & East Coast (LLC)
The H.Q

# Cenita Global Ltd
Casa Verona

# Sheffield Real Estate LLC
Sheffield Classique

# UAE Waterfront Group Limited
Royal Bay

# Profile Zero Five Five Limited
Zero Five Five

# Syndicate Sealine Limited
Mystica

# Bangash Developments Limited
Royal Deluxe Villas
Royal Luxury Villas
Royale Garden Residence

# Al Faraa Properties
Burj Al Faraa
Image Residences

# ACW Holding Ltd
Platinum 2

# Sternon Developers Limited
Sternon Tower 1

# Jasmine Garden Limited
Jasmine Garden

# Chapal World LLC.
Chapal Emirates Point

# Satnam Singh
R & R Tower I

# Infinity Emirates Investments LLC
Soccer Tower

# UK-CIG Developments (JVS) Limited
Metropolis Lofts

# New World Investments Limited
World Wide Tower

# Star Developers Limited
Nathalie Tower

# D10 Awf Investment Limited
Aquarius Gate Tower

# Jab Mosaistone Developments Inc
Mosia Stone

# Mahdi Amrollahi (Partner) Antar Marzooq (Owner)

Pisa Tower Residence

# Sameer Mahmoud Al Ali
Zenith Tower

# Es Investments Limited
Kpm 2 & 3

# Smart Home Properties
Elegant Tower

# Premier Group (Fzc)
Berlin City Center

# Aryene Property Developers Limited
Aryene Wonders

# Evergreen Signature Investment Limited

Le Stelle1, 2, 3, 4, 5

# Diamond Properties Limited
Blue Moon Tower

# Rufi Luxury Heights Limited
Rufi Luxury Heights

# Optimo Arabia Limited
Arabia Tower

# Elan Investment Limited
Sanali Quantum

# Gulf Line International Ltd
North Gate Business Tower

# Beliza Resources Limited
Prodigy4

# German Holding Group (L.L.C)
Mira Palace

# Oakgrove Global Limited
Prodigy2

# Avetona Global Limited
Prodigy5

# Mirjana Resources Ltd
Prodigy3

# Neel Devcons Limited
Phoenix Wings

# Ashai Tower JVS Limited
Ashai Tower 5

# Rufi Grand Apartments Limited
Rufi Grand Apartments

# Luxor Investments Limited
The Signet

# Pearl Properties
The Palesides

# Kensington Global Investments Inc
Kensington Krystal

# Yra Enterprises Limited
Schon Suites and Schon Residence

# City-D Investments Limited
Pangkor Laut Luxury Residence & Spa Village

# Malson Limited
Maison Residence Collection

# V Resorts Ltd
V-Greece on The World

# Alternative Capital Invest Gmbh (Branch)

Palazza Arabia
Venetian Arabia

# Sama Emirates Estate Development (L.L.C)

The Sama World Tower

# Al Duaa Holdings (Fzc)
Alduaa Marina Tower

# Spain Select Limited
The Aquitainia

# Hampstead & Mayfair Development Limited

Hampstead & Mayfair Boutique Residences

# Bela Vida Limited
Dolce Vita

# Alternative Capital Invest Gmbh (Branch)

Sami Q Tower

# Grun Developers Limited
PKS Residences

# Kleindienst Properties
The K Hotel

# Anis Holdings Limited
Chase Residency

# Crown Three Holding Limited
Taiba

# Sungwon (Fze)
Santeview

# Hydra Properties (L.L.C)
Hydra Towers

# Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Properties LLC

Toronto

Vancouver

# Posh Holdings Limited
Posh Lifestyles

# Fortune Serene Limited
Fortune Serene

# Dja414 Investment Limited
Sienna Square

# AAA Facilities Management Services (L.L.C)

Eclipse Tower

# Escan Real Estate
Escan Tower

# Alternative Capital Invest Gmbh
Victory Bay Tower

# Burj Al Dua'a Limited
The Plaza

# Alternative Capital Invest Gmbh (Branch)

Pershing Luxury Beach Residence Tower

# Zero Five Zero Limited
Zero Five Zero

# Sebco Limited
Sebco Residence

# Planetex Holdings Co Limited
Crown Avenue

# PND Investments Ltd
10 Tower

# Heman Red and General Trading Limited
I-Dubai

*Source* : http://www.emirates247.com/property/new-list-of-cancelled-dubai-real-estate-projects-and-refunds-2015-01-25-1.577902


----------



## Richard Head

^^^ What a farce. Been on this forum 12+ years and never heard of 99% of those. With the possible exception of Burj Al Alam there's nothing of substance / relevance in that list, and none of the projects that large numbers of people have had millions tied up in for years are included.

Wonder how long before you see names like Nakheel and Emaar appear on the list :doh: :down: :weird: :|: :crazy: :wallbash:


----------



## lomaree

Does anyone know about Al Duaa 'the residence' project or if anyone has any information on what is going on with projects which were never started at all ?

Thanks


----------

